
Ask HN: Manage Rental Properties Remotely? - munchieboy
As a condo&#x2F;flat owner who rents his property, I find it difficult to manage the property (be it maintenance requests, rent tracking, post-rental cleanup, etc.) remotely. Two questions: 1. Are there other lessors that have and are experiencing the same issues? 2. What tools or services do you use currently?
======
gigatexal
I think a combination of cozy.co and thumbtack.com could get you there.

~~~
munchieboy
Thanks! Appreciate the suggestion. :)

